# Any idea of bond storage costs in Auckland



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anybody had personal their possessions shipped to Auckland before you arrive.

If so can anybody tell me how much the bond fees were for storage of your shipment until you cleared them?

Anski


----------

